# 12.7mm Gatling Gun for ARH



## Ravage (Feb 29, 2008)

U.S. ARH to Get Gatling Gun 
By kris osborn 

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. - The U.S. Army has decided to arm the Armed Reconnaissance Helicopter (ARH) with the GAU-19/A, a 185-pound, three-barrel Gatling gun by General Dynamics Armament and Technical Products (GD ATP).

The U.S. Army has decided to equip a recon helicopter with the GAU-19 Gatling gun. (Contributed) A rapid-fire gun is crucial for a scout helicopter, which is likely to encounter fast-emerging enemies, an Army official said.

The Army is negotiating a price for the first 490 GAU-19/As, which can fire 1,300 12.7mm rounds a minute. The weapon will be externally mounted.

"We are working internally on some projects to make the gun lighter," said John Binkley, GD ATP's senior director of business development, at the AUSA Winter symposium here..

Developed by GD in the 1980s, the GAU-19/A is being used in Turkey and on Black Hawk helicopters in Colombia by counter-narcotics forces, Binkley said.

GD ATP will build the barrels for the U.S. Army's GAU-19/A at its facility in Saco, Maine.

The ARH, a replacement for the OH-58 Kiowa Warrior, is expected to field by 2011.

http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=3396252&c=AME&s=LAN








> The U.S. Army has decided to equip a recon helicopter with the GAU-19 Gatling gun. (Contributed)


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a .50 cal with a blank adaptor on it.

I wonder why this instead of one of the miniguns that are already in the inventory?


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 29, 2008)

notice the shit-eating-grin on the shooters face?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 1, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Looks like a .50 cal with a blank adaptor on it.
> 
> I wonder why this instead of one of the miniguns that are already in the inventory?



Smaller calibur=more rounds maybe?  just a guess on my part.


----------



## demo18c (Mar 1, 2008)

The current miniguns are 7.62.... Maybe we can trade in the mini gun on our trucks for the .50 call one...:)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 1, 2008)

I have always loved the GAU-8A on the A-10.... 

That's not a gun... This is a gun!!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 1, 2008)

demo18c said:


> The current miniguns are 7.62.... Maybe we can trade in the mini gun on our trucks for the .50 call one...:)



My bad, I thought they were 20mm, duh!


----------

